# Boundaries During D/S



## SoCalKat (Mar 2, 2011)

My W and I have been doing an "in-house" separation because of the housing market. Because she initiated the divorce route and because her family is more legally savvy, I've been corresponding regularly with my parents and my sister to get advice. I've not been writing anything angry about her to them.

However, the past few talks she and I have had, she admitted she was reading my e-mail and texts to my family, putting a spin on it and throwing it in my face. She's either doing this on my phone while my phone is unattended (or I'm asleep) or she has hacked my e-mail account.

Is this appropriate behavior?


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

I take it she wants the D.

Password phone, change email pwd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoCalKat (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, it was her idea in the beginning, but I've come to accept that there is no hope for this relationship, nor is it necessarily a good thing for me anymore.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Or, just start making things up. Letters to lawyers, new girlfriends, negotiating large purchases, hiding funds in the Caymans, that sort of thing.
Just kidding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoCalKat (Mar 2, 2011)

Funny, my sister suggested that kind of thing.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Snooping is NEVER acceptable. ClipClop is correct. Lock down everything. I am not sure why she still feels entitled to your information so please correct that!


----------



## SoCalKat (Mar 2, 2011)

She's a conflict-seeking kind of person. Plus, she'll read something and misrepresent what was written no matter how benign. She's just itching for fights.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Sign her up for boxing lessons?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

